

Ask HN: Is there a(n) HN API or a way to submit remotely?  - Babiker


======
jacquesm
There is the bookmarklet.

(See bottom of page). Any other mechanisms to automate submissions would most
surely lead to being banned and having the domains submitted banned as well.

